# Sexing Dubia nymphs?



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all. My Dubia colony is getting established. Many of the nymphs are now the right size to feed my Leos. It is very easy to sex the adults but is it possible to sex the nymphs accurately as I would like to start feeding off some of the males only. 
I have noticed that the nymphs are different shapes - some longer and more sausage-like, others more pancake shaped :lol2:


----------



## NRG (Dec 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you - is that the same on quite small nymphs?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

it is though it can be very hard to tell, depending upon their size.... magnifying glass out!


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry if im being thick, but what is the difference? haha.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

starfox said:


> Sorry if im being thick, but what is the difference? haha.


lol bless 

The end segment on the male is smaller than the females


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

madavies65 said:


> lol bless
> 
> The end segment on the male is smaller than the females


Lol! Wow do i feel stupid.. well atleast now i know haha.:blush:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

madavies65 said:


> it is though it can be very hard to tell, depending upon their size.... magnifying glass out!


Yup - got a loupe. Just got to keep the little b*ggers still enough to look. So does the actual body shape of the roach not indicate their gender at all?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

jools said:


> Yup - got a loupe. Just got to keep the little b*ggers still enough to look. So does the actual body shape of the roach not indicate their gender at all?


The shape does to an extent as well, though you can really only tell when they are alot bigger...

The males with have a more tapered body, and larger wing buds when coming up to their final moult.

I dont sex them until they reach adulthood in my tubs as it would take too much time sorting them out.:whistling2:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

that nice to know :2thumb:


----------

